# Ivory and Ivory x Colorpoint pied litters!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

So I have several litters on the ground or coming in for a landing very soon. LOL! 
First is my lovely pair of ivory's that came from Emma. The first lovely lady was quite plump...but only gifted me with two pups. But boy are they nice and fat!
She was bred to an ivory buck. 








And here are the babies...day one and then a few days later.








and enjoy the little fatties a few days later!









And then I bred her sister (who totally looks the same) to this big pretty boy! 









and they produced this pile of 9. I will cull in a day or two. 









I also have a pied blue girl expecting and I can't wait to see what I get in that litter!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry to see the bad tailtip in the litter of 9 picture. I didn't notice it before. Hopefully that's a buck with the unpreferred eye color. *crosses fingers*


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice chubby babies, candycorn. Nice to see you are posting again, too.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

pretty mice


----------

